# Dan Anderson's Espada Y Daga DVD Review!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2008)

Dan Anderson's Espada Y Daga DVD review on *The Instinctive Edge*!

http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2008/06/12/dan-andersons-espada-y-daga-dvd/


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice article Brian, to bad so many people have a problem with his MA-80, that he has come out with. He has some great stuff and just because some feel threaten, they tee off on him.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 12, 2008)

Well done review, thank you


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 15, 2008)

My goodness.  I stop lurking for a few days and see what happens.  Brian, thank you for the kind review.  I had a good time teaching that particular seminar and I'm glad you got some data for yourself out of the DVD.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Jun 21, 2008)

I enjoyed the DVD as well. Lots of refreshers for me, some new stuff I hadn't thought of, and some good drills I look forward to sharing at my school. Looking forward to seeing you Super Dan when you are out this way.


----------

